# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ** پزشکی ، دندانپزشکی و داروسازی را بشناسیم ***

## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

بنام خدا
شما رو به مطالعه در مورد پزشکی ، دندانپزشکی و داروسازی دعوت میکنم :

پزشکی :



معرفی رشته :

مطلب قابل بيان در خصوص رشته پزشکی، طول دوره اين رشته است. پشتکار درونی و حقيقی عامل موفقيت و حفظ نشاط در سپری کردن اين رشته با ارزش هست، تأمل و دقت در انتخاب اين رشته جايگاه ويژه ای دارد که با انتخاب آگاهانه می توان به وظايف سنگين اين انتخاب به خوبی عمل کرد و در پايان سرافراز و پيروز به درجه دکتری رسيد. - نظام آموزش پزشکی عمومی شامل 5 دوره است: 1- علوم پايه 2- فيزيوپاتولوژی 3- کارآموزی بالينی 4- کارورزی بالينی 5- کارورزی - دوره علوم پايه: اين دوره ضمن آشنانمودن دانشجويان با مباحث پايه، آمادگی لازم را برای يادگيری علوم بالينی در آنان بوجود می آورد. طول اين دوره 5 نيم سال است. - دوره فيزيوپاتولوژی: آگاهی از مبانی فيزيولوژيک، شناخت مکانيزم بيماريها و عوامل موثر در آنها نشانه های بيماريها و تشخيص و درمان آنها مطالبی است که شما می توانيد آنها را فرا بگيريد. طول این دوره 6 ماه است. - کارآموزی بالينی: شناخت آثار و علائم بيماريها از ديدگاه بالينی و آزمايشگاهی و بدست آوردن توانائی های لازم در به کار بردن انديشه، استدلال و نتيجه گيری سريع در طراحی عمليات پيشگيری و درمان است. طول اين دوره 20 ماه است. -کارورزی بالينی: پرورش مهارت ها، تقويت قدرت تصميم گيری در مقابل با مسائل بهداشتی و درمانی و قبول مسئوليت در مقابل اقدام لازم هدف های اين دوره مهم است. طول اين دوره 18 ماه است - کارورزی: اين دوره کنکور کارروزی دارد که کلياتی از دروس 4 دوره قبل می باشد. فارغ التحصيلان ملزم به خدمت در مناطق محروم کشور هستند.

بازار کار :

رشته پزشکي با همه سختي هايي که يک دانشجو در راه آن متحمل مي شود متأسفانه در بازار کار خود دچار مشکلات فراواني شده که بعضي مطالب نگران کننده آن در حد حرفهاي معمولي مردم کوچه بازار درآمده ولي واقعيت هر رشته - جداي از مديريت توانمندي که جهت جذب فارغ التحصيلان دانشگاه ها لازم است- اين است که دانشجوي باانگيزه و داراي پشتکار، کار شايسته خود را مي يابد. بازار کار رشته پزشکي از منزل شخصي پزشکان شروع و تا بيمارستانها، کلينيک ها، درمانگاه ها، اورژانس ها و کليه مراکز درماني در بخش هاي دولتي و خصوصي، ورزشگاه ها و غيره گسترش مي يابد و در صورت بضاعت و توانائي مالي امکان تأسيس مطب را نيز مي توان يکي از بخش هايي دانست که پزشک اشتغال خود را فراهم مي کند.

لیست دروس :


رديف
نام درس

1
آزمايشگاه فيزيولوژي 1

2
آزمايشگاه فيزيولوژي 2

3
آناتومي اندام 3

4
آناتومي تنه 2

5
اخلاق اسلامي

6
اخلاق پزشکي

7
اصول نگارش

8
انقلاب اسلامي و ريشه‌هاي ان

9
انگل و قارچ شناسي

10
ايمني‌شناسي

11
بافت‌شناسي

12
بهداشت 1

13
بهداشت 2

14
بهداشت 3

15
بهداشت 4

16
بهداشت 5

17
بيماريهاي اطفال

18
بيماريهاي اعصاب

19
بيماريهاي تنفسي

20
بيماريهاي جراحي 1

21
بيماريهاي جراحي 2

22
بيماريهاي خون و سرطان

23
بيماريهاي رماتيسمي و مفاصل

24
بيماريهاي روانپزشکي

25
بيماريهاي زنان

26
بيماريهاي عفوني

27
بيماريهاي غدد درون‌ريز

28
بيماريهاي قلب و عروق

29
بيماريهاي گوارش و کبد

30
بيماريهاي کليوي

31
بيوشيمي عملي

32
بيوشيمي نظري

33
پاتالوژي اختصاصي

34
پاتالوژي عمومي

35
پايان‌نامه

36
پزشکي قانوني

37
تاريخ اسلام

38
تغذيه

39
جنين‌شناسي

40
روان شناسي

41
زبان پيش‌دانشگاهي

42
زبان تخصصي

43
زبان عمومي 1

44
زبان عمومي 2

45
ژنتيک

46
فارسي عمومي

47
فارماکولوژي 1 و 2

48
فرماکولوژي 2

49
فيزيولوژي 1

50
فيزيولوژي 2

51
فيزيک پزشکي

52
متون اسلامي

53
معارف اسلامي 2

54
مقدمات پزشکي تئوري

55
مقدمات پزشکي عملي

56
ميکروب‌شناسي

57
ورزش 1

58
ورزش 2

59
کارآموزي اطفال 1

60
کارآموزي بهداشت

61
کارآموزي بيهوشي

62
کارآموزي توانبخشي

63
کارآموزي جراحي

64
کارآموزي جراحي 2

65
کارآموزي چشم

66
کارآموزي داخلي

67
کارآموزي داخلي 2

68
کارآموزي راديولوژي

69
کارآموزي روانپزشکي

70
کارآموزي زنان

71
کارآموزي گوش و حلق و بيني

72
کارورزي اتفاقات

73
کارورزي اطفال 1

74
کارورزي اطفال 2

75
کارورزي بهداشت

76
کارورزي پوست

77
کارورزي جراحي

78
کارورزي داخلي

79
کارورزي زنان




داروسازی :



رشته داروسازي سرحلقه درمان همه بيماراني است كه چشم اميد به داروهاي مؤثر، كم ضرر و پر اثر دوخته‌اند. ابزار مداوا كه دارو بخشي از آن است، نقش خود را به خوبي ايفا مي‌كند و رشته داروسازي همان علمي است كه در ساخت و توليد دارو و دادن اطلاعات داروئي خدمات ارزنده‌اي را ارائه مي‌دهد.داروسازي با علوم زيست‌شناسي، بيوشيمي و علوم پايه پزشكي ارتباط وسيعي دارد. آموزش دوره دكتري داروسازي در ايران پيوسته است و پس از طي دوره 8 ساله به دانشجويان، درجه دكتراي عمومي داروسازي اعطا مي‌شود.

بازار کار :

دارو سازي اجتماعي الف) داروخانه‌هاي سطح شهر: اكثريت (بيش از 85 %) فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته جذب داروخانه‌ها مي‌شوند و در اين مراكز به ارائه خدمات زير مي‌پردازند: - خدمات داروئي مانند بررسي نسخه‌ها، اطمينان از تجويز مناسب داروها و در مواردي هم تجويز برخي از داروها. - ساخت داروهاي تركيبي. - عرضه داروهاي توليدي كارخانجات داروئي. - ارائه‌ي اطلاعات داروئي نظير راهنمائي‌هاي لازم در مورد نحوه مصرف، عوارض جانبي، تداخلات داروئي و... ب) داروخانه هاي بيمارستان: علاوه بر ارائه خدمات فوق، خدمات ديگري نظير موارد زير ارائه مي گيرد: - تدوين فهرست داروئي بيمارستان، كنترل و نظارت بر نحوه مصرف دارو به وسيله بيمار، تهيه شرح حال و تشكيل پرونده داروئي براي بيماران بستري شده و پيگيري امر دارو و درمان بيمار. داروسازي صنعتي : در بخشهاي مختلف تهيه، ساخت، كنترل كيفيت، نگهداري، مديريت و واحد تحقيقات كارخانه هاي داروسازي، وجود و فعاليت داروسازان ضروري است و هم اكنون عده‌اي از داروسازان در اين بخش مشغول بكار‌ و فعاليت هستند. مراكز دانشگاهي: دارندگان مدرك دكتري عمومي مي‌توانند پس از گذراندن امتحان دستياري در مراكز پيش دانشگاهي به عنوان دستيار(رزيدنت) مشغول به ادامه تحصيل و سپس جذب دانشگاهها، مراكز تحقيقاتي و صنعت شوند. ساير مراكز: فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته مي‌توانند با مراكزي مانند مؤسسات آموزشي ـ پژوهشي دولتي ( مؤسسه رازي ـ انستيتو پاستور و...) مراكز تحقيقات داروئي به عنوان دكتر دارو سازي همكاري نمايند. ضمنا تعدادي از داروسازان نيز جذب شركتهاي پخش‌و توزيع دارو مي‌گردند. بطور كلي تدوين سياستهاي كلان مربوط به حرفه داروسازي چه در مورد كارخانجات، چه در مورد ورود داروها و مواد اوليه داروئي و چه در مورد توزيع دارو و ارائه خدمات داروها در داروخانه‌ها، به عهده معاونت دارو و غذا در وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی است. مسائل صنفي داروسازان نيز به عهدة انجمن داروسازان ايران است. اما امور مربوط به آموزش داروسازي بر عهده دبيرخانه شوراي آموزش داروسازي و تخصصي (وزارت بهداشت و آموزش پزشكي) مي‌باشد.

دروس رشته :


رديف
نام درس

1
آمار حياتي

2
اَشکال دارويي 1 و 2

3
اصول روشهاي تجزيه دستگاهي 1 و 2

4
اطلاعات دارويي 1 و 2

5
انگل‌شناسي (نظري، عملي)

6
ايمونولوژي

7
بهداشت 1

8
بيوشيمي

9
بيوفارماسي

10
پايان‌نامه

11
تشريح (نظري، عملي)

12
تغذيه و رژيم درماني

13
داروسازي صنعتي 1 و 2

14
درمان شناسي 1 و 2

15
رياضيات پايه

16
زبان تخصصي 1 و 2

17
سم شناسي 1 و 2

18
شناسايي گياهان دارويي

19
شيمي آلي 1

20
شيمي آلي 2

21
شيمي تجزيه (نظري، عملي)

22
شيمي دارويي 1 و 2 و 3

23
شيمي عمومي 1

24
شيمي عمومي 2

25
فارماکولوژي 1 و 2

26
فيزيولوژي 1 و 2

27
فيزيک

28
فيزيکال فارماسي 1 و 2

29
مديريت و اقتصاد در داروسازي

30
مفرات پزشکي 1 و 2

31
مواد خوراکي از نظر دارويي

32
ميکروب‌شناسي

33
کارآموزي در بيمارستان

34
کارآموزي در داروخانه 1 و 2 و 3

35
کارآموزي در صنعت 1 و 2

36
کامپيوتر

37
کمکهاي اوليه

38
کنترل فيزيکوشيميايي

39
کنترل مسموميت‌ها

40
کنترل ميکروبي




دندانپزشکی :



رشته دندانپزشكي هدفش از تربيت دانشجو پيشگيري و درمان بيماري‌‌هاي دهان و دندان و تامين بهداشتي عمومي دهان و دندان است. علاوه بر اين رشته، دو رشته ديگر نيز وجود دارد كه ارتباط نزديكي با اين رشته‌ها دارند: پرستاري دندانپزشكي و پروتز‌هاي دنداني . پرستاري دندانپزشكي در مقطع كارداني ارائه مي‌شود و فقط خانم‌ها در آن پذيرفته مي‌شوند. دانشجويان در اين رشته در طول دوره تحصيل با اصول و كليات مربوط به دندانپزشكي آشنا شده ، در پايان دوره تحصيل مي توانند به عنوان دستيار در مطب هاي دندانپزشكي مشغول كار شوند. پروتز‌هاي دنداني نيز در مقطع كارداني ارائه مي‌شود. دانشجويان در اين رشته‌ها در طول دوره تحصيل با روش ساخت انواع دندان‌هاي مصنوعي آشنا مي‌شوند و در مطب دندانپزشكان به عنوان دستيار مشغول كار مي‌شوند ضمن اينكه مي‌توانند مجوز لابراتوار دندانسازي نيز دريافت كنند. طول دوره تحصيل رشته دكتري دندانپزشكي حداقل 5/5 و حداكثر 8 سال است دانشجويان اين رشته مقطع خود را در دو بخش سپري مي‌كنند. مقطع قبل از علوم پايه و مقطع بعد از علوم پايه. يعني پس از ورود و سپري كردن دروس پايه عمومي در مدت 2 سال، براي ورود به دوره نيمه تخصصي و تخصصي بايد در امتحان جامع علوم پايه كه هر سال از سوي وزارت بهداشت برگزار مي‌شود شركت و نمره قبولي دريافت كرد در حال حاضر حدود 14 دانشگاه براي دوره دكتراي حرفه‌اي دانشجو مي‌پذيرند. ضريب دروس زيست 4 ، فيزيك 2 و شيمي 3 براي اين رشته در نظر گرفته شده است.

بازار کار :

امروزه بيماريهاي مربوط به دهان و دندان يکي از بيماريهاي شايع در جامعه است. به همين دليل زمينۀ کاري دندانپزشکان، گسترش فراواني يافته است. نياز روز افزون جامعه به اين رشته باعث شده که هر روز توجه بيشتري به اين رشته و ايجاد زمينه کاري مناسب براي آن انجام پذيرد. فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته علاوه بر کار در بخش دولتي مثل بيمارستانها، درمانگاهها و مراکز بهداشتي و درماني مي‌توانند پس از انجام خدمات قانوني به کار در بخش خصوصي نيز مشغول شوند، به عبارتي مي‌توانند در کلينيکها و يا مطب‌هاي شخصي فعاليت کنند.

دروس رشته :



رديف
نام درس

1
آسيب‌شناسي دهان

2
آمار پزشکي

3
آناتومي

4
ايمونولوژي

5
بافت‌شناسي

6
بهداشت دهان و دندان

7
بهداشت عمومي

8
بيماريهاي دروني

9
بيماريهاي دهان و تشخيص

10
بيماريهاي رواني

11
بيوشيمي

12
بيولوژي دهان

13
پاتالوژي عمومي

14
پايان‌نامه

15
پروتز پارسيل

16
پروتز ثابت

17
پروتز کامل

18
پريودنتولوژي

19
جراحي فک و دهان

20
جنين و بافت‌شناسي فک و دهان

21
جنين‌شناسي

22
دندانپزشکي اطفال

23
دندانپزشکي ترميمي

24
رايولوژي

25
روان شناسي

26
زبان تخصصي

27
ژنتيک

28
فارماکولوژي

29
فيزيولوژي

30
گوش و حلق و بيني

31
مواد دنداني

32
ميکروب‌شناسي

33
نظام پزشکي و طب قانوني

34
کالبدشناسي و مرفولوژي دندان



و رشته دامپزشکی به درخواست یکی از دوستان :

دامپزشکی :



معرفی رشته :

رشته دامپزشکي در ذهن يک دانش آموز دبيرستان ابعاد بسيار محدود و معيني دارد، در بعضي موارد تصورات نادرست نيز ذهن دانش آموزان ما و بلکه عامه مردم را اشغال کرده است. در حال حاضر رشته دامپزشکي با علوم تغذيه و علوم آزمايشگاهي ارتباط کاري خوبي پيدا نموده. وظيفه اين رشته پيشگيري و درمان بيماري‌هاي دامي و ريشه کني و تامين بهداشت عمومي دام مي‌باشد بخش جراحي در رشته دامپزشکي با همه جذابيت‌هايش داراي مشکلات و سختي‌هايي است که در بخش عکس مي‌توانيد قسمتي از اين سختي‌ها را ببينيد. کنترل بهداشتي بيماري‌هاي مشترک بين انسان و دام و کنترل بهداشتي و مواد غذايي که از دام بدست مي‌آيد از ديگر وظايف اين رشته است. اين رشته دوره مقطع کارداني و دکتراي حرفه‌اي عرضه ميگردد. فارغ‌التحصيلان دوره کارداني به عنوان کاردان دامپزشک و تحت نظر دکتر دامپزشک در کلينيک يا مراکز تحقيقاتي مشغول به کار مي‌شوند. طول دوره کارداني 2 سال و طول دوره دکتراي حرفه‌اي حدود 6 سال است. دانشجويان اين رشته بايد ادامه کار در اين رشته از توانايي جسمي و علاقمندي کافي برخوردار باشند تا بتوانند در شرايط مختلف آب و هوايي فعاليت کنند.

بازار کار :

- انجام امور درماني با تأسيس كلينيك و يا بيمارستان دامپزشكي و اشتغال به امور درماني در بخش‌هاي مختلف نظير طيور، آبزيان، دامهاي بزرگ (شامل جراحي، مامائي، داخلي)، دامهاي كوچك و. . . . - دريافت مجوز و تأسيس داروخانه دامپزشكي. - عضويت در هيأت علمي دانشگاهها و مؤسسات و مراكز آموزشي عالي. - فعاليت در انستيتو تحقيقات واكسن و سرم سازي رازي واقع در حصارك كرج و يا انستيتو پاستور به عنوان مراكز تحقيقات كشور. در حال حاضر مؤسسه رازي با بيش از نيم قرن تجربه مرهون تلاش مستمر دامپزشكان است، كه در آنها انواع واكسنهاي مصرفي انسان و دام توليد مي‌گردد كه عمدتاً جهت كنترل بيماريهاي مشترك انسان و دام نظير بيماريهاي كزاز، ديفتري و همچنين بيماريهايي چون سرخك، فلج اطفال و. . . بكار مي‌روند. همچنين ساخت انواع واكسنهاي موردي دامپزشكي و نيز تحقيق در زمينه اپيدميولوژي و شيوع بيماريهاي مختلف در كشور، در اين مؤسسه انجام مي‌شود تا از ورود بيماريهاي مختلف به داخل كشور جلوگيري شود و درصورت بروز بيماري جديد، سريعاً تحت كنترل در آمده، ريشه‌كني امكان پذير گردد. - تأسيس آزمايشگاه تشخيص طبي دامپزشكي. - فعاليت در مركز دولتي نظير وزارت جهاد، سازمان دامپزشكي كشور و. . . به‌عنوان مسئولين امور اجرائي. - تأسيس مراكز مشاوره و مجتمع‌هاي دامداري و طيور و. . . . - فعاليت در مجتمع‌هاي كشت و صنعت به‌عنوان دامپزشك مجتمعهاي مربوط كه داراي تعداد زيادي دام اعم از گاو يا گوسفند هستند و نقش توليد شير و گوشت را به‌صورت دامداريهاي صنعتي دارا هستند. - فعاليت در مجتمع‌هاي مرغداري اعم از پرورش طيور‌گوشتي، پرورش طيور تخم گذاري جهت توليد تخم‌مرغ، مركز توليد جوجه يكروزه و جوجه‌كشي و. . . . - فعاليت در كارخانجات توليد مواد غذائي با منشأ دامي نظير توليد سوسيس، كالباس، كنسروسازي، لبنيات مثل شير و پنير و. . . . - فعاليت دركارخانجات خوراك دام كه توليد خوراك دام و طيور را به عهده دارند، تنظيم جيره غذائي و كنترل كيفي محصولات مربوطه. - فعاليت در امور شيلات و آبزيان و مجتمع‌هاي تكثير و پرورش آبزيان نظير ماهي‌هاي سرد‌آبي و گرم‌آبي. - فعاليت در مجتمع‌هاي پانسيون اسب و اشتغال به امور مديريت و درمان اسب داريها، مجتمع‌هاي اسب سواري و تنظيم جيره غذائي و نظارت بر روشهاي پيشگيري بيماريها در اسب‌داري. - فعاليت توليدي خصوصي نظير تأسيس دامداري و مرغداري و. . . .

دروس رشته :

رديف
نام درس

1
آسيب‌شناسي اختصاصي

2
آسيب‌شناسي عمومي

3
آمار حياتي

4
اصول اصلاح نژاد دام

5
اصول انتخاب و تلقيح مصنوعي دام

6
اصول تغذيه دام

7
اصول جراحي و هوشبردي

8
اصول معاينه دام

9
اصول همه‌گير شناسي

10
اصول کالبدگشايي و نمونه‌برداري

11
انگل‌شناسي و بيماريهاي انگلي 1

12
انگل‌شناسي و بيماريهاي انگلي 2

13
انگل‌شناسي و بيماريهاي انگلي 3

14
انگل‌شناسي و بيماريهاي انگلي 4

15
ايمني‌شناسي و سرم شناسي

16
بافت شناسي 1 و 2

17
باکتري شناسي اختصاصي و بيماريهاي باکتريايي

18
باکتري‌شناسي عمومي

19
بهداشت و بازرسي گوشت

20
بهداشت و پرورش دام

21
بهداشت و پرورش طيور

22
بهداشت و صنايع شير

23
بيماريهاي اندامهاي حرکتي

24
بيماريهاي توليد مثل دام

25
بيماريهاي داخلي دامهاي بزرگ

26
بيماريهاي داخلي دامهاي کوچک

27
بيماريهاي طيور

28
بيماريهاي ماهي

29
بيماريهاي متابوليک دام

30
بيماريهاي مشترک انسان و دام

31
بيوشيمي 1 و 2

32
پايان‌نامه

33
پرورش و بيماريهاي زنبور عسل

34
تاريخچه و قوانين دامپزشکي

35
تغذيه اختصاصي دام

36
تغذيه اختصاصي طيور

37
تکثير و پرورش ماهي

38
جانورشناسي عمومي

39
جراحي عمومي دامهاي بزرگ

40
جراحي عمومي دامهاي کوچک

41
جنين‌شناسي

42
راديولوژي دامپزشکي

43
زبان تخصصي 1 و 2

44
ژنتيک حيواني

45
سم‌شناسي

46
صنايع مواد غذايي با منشاء دامي

47
عمليات دارمانگاهي مامايي

48
عمليات در بخش جراحي

49
عمليات درمانگاهي دامهاي بزرگ

50
عمليات درمانگاهي دامهاي کوچک

51
عمليات درمانگاهي طيور

52
فارماکولوژي 1

53
فارماکولوژي 2

54
فيزيولوژي 1 و 2

55
فيزيک پزشکي

56
قارچ‌شناسي و بيماريهاي قارچي

57
مامايي دامپزشکي

58
ماهي‌شناسي عمومي

59
مسموميتهاي دام

60
ويروس‌شناسي و بيماريهاي ويروسي

61
کارآموزي 1 و 2

62
کارورزي آمزايشگاه مرکز تشخيص

63
کارورزي بيماريهاي طيور 1 و 2

64
کارورزي جراحي دامهاي بزرگ 1 و 2

65
کارورزي جراحي دامهاي کوچک 1 و 2

66
کارورزي داخلي دامهاي بزرگ 1 و 2

67
کارورزي مامايي 1 و 2

68
کالبدشناسي پايه

69
کالدشناسي مقايسه‌اي 1 و 2

70
کلينيکال پاتولوژي

71
کنترل کيفي و بهداشت مواد غذايي


منبع : مهروماه

موفق باشید ♥

----------


## fafa.Mmr

دستت درد نکنه کاشکی دام پزشکی را هم میذاشتی

----------


## khParya

چقدر درسای پزشکی خوبنننننننننننننننننننننن  نننننننننننننن

----------


## fafa.Mmr

ممنون به خاطر دام پزشکی که گذاشتی برادر

----------


## Mr Sky

با این پردیس ها و بین الملل و نعهد وزارت و ....که گذاشتن میترسم رشته های تجربی هم به سرنوشتی که مهندسی ها دچارش شدن دچار بشه.
.
.
:-(

----------


## mehrab98

عاشققققققق داروسازیم...

----------


## yaghma

*به نظرم تاپیک ذیل حداقل کاملتر باشه چون حداقل از زبان یک دانشجوی این رشته نوشته شده با پاسخگویی به تمام شبهات سایر دوستان
یه توضیح کوچیک در مورد رشته پزشکی عمومی*

----------


## ezio auditore77

یعنی پول تو دندانپزشکیه :Yahoo (4): اونروز رفته بودم 10 دقیقه نشده گفت 440 تومن 40 تومنشم تخفیف داد بنده خدا :Yahoo (65):

----------


## پویا دقتی

> یعنی پول تو دندانپزشکیهاونروز رفته بودم 10 دقیقه نشده گفت 440 تومن 40 تومنشم تخفیف داد بنده خدا


بله دیگه ، همین طوره

ی نفر 40 هزار تومن تخفیف میده ، بیچاره ی راننده تاکسی باید سر 100 تومن با مسافر دعوا کنه

چه عدالت جالبی !

----------


## sami7

> بله دیگه ، همین طوره
> 
> ی نفر 40 هزار تومن تخفیف میده ، بیچاره ی راننده تاکسی باید سر 100 تومن با مسافر دعوا کنه
> 
> چه عدالت جالبی !


*
زحمت کشیده داداش

اون راننده تاکسی وقتی این طرفی که داشته شب تا صبح سختی می کشیده و درس می خونده داشته عشق و حال میکرده !

و قانونا پس از هر سختی و ازار و اذیتی یه آسونی و ارامش و اسایش و بخور و بخابی هم هست ! بر عکسشم صادقه ! 

اما نباید اختلاف تا این حد که تو ایران هست باشه !*

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط پویا دقتی


بله دیگه ، همین طوره

ی نفر 40 هزار تومن تخفیف میده ، بیچاره ی راننده تاکسی باید سر 100 تومن با مسافر دعوا کنه

چه عدالت جالبی !



سلام 
فکر نمیکنید مقایسه ای که انجام دادین زیاد جالب نیست؟
خودتون هم میدونید با این سیل جمعیتی که هجوم اوردن سمت رشته تجربی , قبول شدن در این رشته کار ساده ای نیست , شما یک کسی که این همه زمان و وقت و سختی برای خوندن چه در کنکور و چه در دانشگاه گذاشته با یک راننده یکی کردین؟
کاش حداقل از اون دوستمون میپرسیدن که 440 تومان رو برای یک ویزیت ساده گرفته از ایشون یا یک بخش از جراحی لثه یا......*

----------


## پویا دقتی

> *
> زحمت کشیده داداش
> 
> اون راننده تاکسی وقتی این طرفی که داشته شب تا صبح سختی می کشیده و درس می خونده داشته عشق و حال میکرده !
> 
> و قانونا پس از هر سختی و ازار و اذیتی یه آسونی و ارامش و اسایش و بخور و بخابی هم هست ! بر عکسشم صادقه ! 
> 
> اما نباید اختلاف تا این حد که تو ایران هست باشه !*


ولی داداش الزاما هم این طور نیست 

بعضی ها به علت شرایطی که براشون در زندگی پیش اومده ، اصلا نتونستن درس بخونن .... شما می تونین به مناطق فقیز شهرتون مراجعه کنین تا ببینین چقدر افراد زیادی وجود دارن

که اصلا ندارن و نمیتونن درس بخونن ( کاری با استثناها ندارم که علیرغم سختی به موفقیت رسیدن )

و همون طور که میفرمایین تفاوت نباید اینقدر باشه ..... ظاهرا اونطور که شنیدم در استرالیا یک حمال ( که پایین ترین شغل در اون کشور محسوب میشه ) هم میتونه یک زندگی معمولی رو 

داشته باشه

----------


## پویا دقتی

> *
> سلام 
> فکر نمیکنید مقایسه ای که انجام دادین زیاد جالب نیست؟
> خودتون هم میدونید با این سیل جمعیتی که هجوم اوردن سمت رشته تجربی , قبول شدن در این رشته کار ساده ای نیست , شما یک کسی که این همه زمان و وقت و سختی برای خوندن چه در کنکور و چه در دانشگاه گذاشته با یک راننده یکی کردین؟
> کاش حداقل از اون دوستمون میپرسیدن که 440 تومان رو برای یک ویزیت ساده گرفته از ایشون یا یک بخش از جراحی لثه یا......*


با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر خدمت شما دوست عزیزم

جواب رو در پست قبلی دادم ..... بقول شخصی که میگفت ( لطفا این فقر رو به عدالت تقسیم کنین ) کاش همه مردم ما حداقل ها رو برای زندگی داشتن و بعد هر کس بنا بر درسی که خونده

بود ، درآمد هم داشت

نه اینکه در قسمتی از شهر طرف ندونه پولاشو چیکار کنه و در قسمت دیگری از شهر ، طرف 3 شیفته کار کنه بلکه شب جلو خونوادش خجالت نکشه

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ولی داداش الزاما هم این طور نیست 
> 
> بعضی ها به علت شرایطی که براشون در زندگی پیش اومده ، اصلا نتونستن درس بخونن .... شما می تونین به مناطق فقیز شهرتون مراجعه کنین تا ببینین چقدر افراد زیادی وجود دارن
> 
> که اصلا ندارن و نمیتونن درس بخونن ( کاری با استثناها ندارم که علیرغم سختی به موفقیت رسیدن )
> 
> و همون طور که میفرمایین تفاوت نباید اینقدر باشه ..... ظاهرا اونطور که شنیدم در استرالیا یک حمال ( که پایین ترین شغل در اون کشور محسوب میشه ) هم میتونه یک زندگی معمولی رو 
> 
> داشته باشه


پویا جان اینی که میگی توی شهرای بزرگ کاملا صدق میکنه ولی شهرای کوچک اصلا اینور نیست ! مثلا شما توی تهران با 60 میلیون تومن نمیتونید صاحب خونه بشید، حتی نمیشه یه خونه درست و حسابی اجاره کرد ولی همین شهر خودمون ملت با 50 - 60 میلیون خونه 150 متری میزنن ! 

ولی در کل این اختلاف طبقاتی برمیگرده به دو چیز 1- مشکلات فردی 2-مشکلات دولتی 

-مشکلات فردی رو خود افرادی بوجود اوردن که علارقم داشتن مدرک تحصیلی خوب و بعضا مهندسی دارن شغلای کاذب انجام میدن ! کسی که برنامه ای برای آیندش نداشته نبایست بره دنبال تحصیلات عالیه ، کسی هم که واقعا به درسی که خونده علاقه داشته باشه حتما تو کارش موفق میشه حتی بدون سرمایه پس شغل های کاذب این افراد نشونه نداشتن هدفشون در درس خوندنه .

-دولت وظیفه داره برای تمام نیروی کار حاضر در مملکت شغل مناسب خودشون رو جور کنه ، در خیلی از موارد هم نیازی نیست که دولت برای اشتغال زایی هزینه ای کنه ! مثلا چن وقت پیش داشتم با یکی از دوستان که خارج از کشور زندگی میکنه حرف میزدم ، میگفت اینجا اگه کسی لامپ خونش بسوزه حق نداره خودش لامپ رو عوض کنه ! حتما باید کسی که دوره دیده این کار رو بکنه !! در غیر این صورت دولت شخص رو جریمه میکنه و...
خوب تصویب همچین قانون هایی کار سختی نیست ، اگه دولت کمی دستگاه های نظارتیش رو تقویت کنه حتی برای مهندس های کیلویی پیام نور هم کار خواهد بود ...

----------


## sami7

> ولی داداش الزاما هم این طور نیست 
> 
> بعضی ها به علت شرایطی که براشون در زندگی پیش اومده ، اصلا نتونستن درس بخونن .... شما می تونین به مناطق فقیز شهرتون مراجعه کنین تا ببینین چقدر افراد زیادی وجود دارن
> 
> که اصلا ندارن و نمیتونن درس بخونن ( کاری با استثناها ندارم که علیرغم سختی به موفقیت رسیدن )
> 
> و همون طور که میفرمایین تفاوت نباید اینقدر باشه ..... ظاهرا اونطور که شنیدم در استرالیا یک حمال ( که پایین ترین شغل در اون کشور محسوب میشه ) هم میتونه یک زندگی معمولی رو 
> 
> داشته باشه



درسته حرفتون ولی نمیشه عدالت رو همیشه و در هر زمان و مکانی واسه همه کس اجرا کرد ...

بالاخره همیشه  از اول تاریخ تا الان خیلی از افراد با استعداد بودن که به دلیل فقر یا موقعیت جغرافیایی بد به جایی نرسیدن !

بر عکسشم بوده !

----------


## Mr Sky

> درسته حرفتون ولی نمیشه عدالت رو همیشه و در هر زمان و مکانی واسه همه کس اجرا کرد ...
> 
> بالاخره همیشه  از اول تاریخ تا الان خیلی از افراد با استعداد بودن که به دلیل فقر یا موقعیت جغرافیایی بد به جایی نرسیدن !
> 
> بر عکسشم بوده !


خوب راننده تاکسی هیچ.........نظرت در مورد مهندسا چیه"مهندس نامبر وان..نه هر مهندسی"
.
.
.که 6 سال مثل گوسفند درس خونده .درسی که درسای  پزشکی در مقابلش کتاب داستان کودکانه.
.
.
اونوقت درآمدش از همین راننده تاکسی کمتره
.
.چه بسا که همین راننده تاکسی یه مهندسه که اصلا استخدام نشده.

----------


## sami7

> خوب راننده تاکسی هیچ.........نظرت در مورد مهندسا چیه"مهندس نامبر وان..نه هر مهندسی"
> .
> .
> .که 6 سال مثل گوسفند درس خونده .درسی که درسای  پزشکی در مقابلش کتاب داستان کودکانه.
> .
> .
> اونوقت درآمدش از همین راننده تاکسی کمتره
> .
> .چه بسا که همین راننده تاکسی یه مهندسه که اصلا استخدام نشده.



الان من نه رهبر هستم نه رئیس جمهور هستم نه وزیر مملکتم که بخام من پاسخگو باشم

درسای پزشکی کتاب کودکستان هست در مقابل مهندسی ؟! خو حداقل 10 15 روز بعد این حرفو میزدی بشه جوک سال جدید  :Yahoo (4):  

هر رشته ای سختیای خاص خودشو داره !‌در عوض قبولی در رشته های پزشکی و ورود بهش صد برابر ریاضی و مهندسی سخت تر هست 

هر چیزی که تعدادش زیاد بشه ارزشش افت می کنه !‌مثل مهندسی !‌وقتی 160 هزار تا شرکت کننده داره کل رشته ریاضی ولی 250 هزار تا صندلی خالی دولتی هست

ولی هر سال نهایتا 4 یا 5 هزار با ازاد و پردیس پزشک وارد چرخه کاری میشن !


در ضمن مهندس نامبر وانی که میگی هر جا باشه سر کار هست 

نمونش دوست خودم که عمران ازاد شهر خودمون درس می خونه تمام درس هاش از روز اول ورود تا روز اخر 20 حتی 25 صدم هم کمتر نداشته الان کار براش هست ! چون سواد داره

و کار بلد هست ! 

هر وقت تعداد زیاد شد اونایی میرن سرکار که سواد بیشتری دارن ما ندیدیم تا حالا کسی با سواد باشه ولی بیکار باشه برات مثال دانشگاه آزاد یه شهرستان رو زدم !!!

----------


## therealfarshid

من که توصیه می کنم هر کی میخواد بره خارج از کشور بره دامپزشکی
ای نونی داره واسه خودش-مخصوصا تو ایالات متحده طرف خودش داره می میره ولی سگ و گربه یا حتی خوکش که سرما می خوره حیوونش رو ترجیح میده
ولی اگه میخواین همین ایران خودمون حال کنین فقط پزشکی

----------


## Mr Sky

> الان من نه رهبر هستم نه رئیس جمهور هستم نه وزیر مملکتم که بخام من پاسخگو باشم
> 
> درسای پزشکی کتاب کودکستان هست در مقابل مهندسی ؟! خو حداقل 10 15 روز بعد این حرفو میزدی بشه جوک سال جدید  
> 
> هر رشته ای سختیای خاص خودشو داره !‌در عوض قبولی در رشته های پزشکی و ورود بهش صد برابر ریاضی و مهندسی سخت تر هست 
> 
> هر چیزی که تعدادش زیاد بشه ارزشش افت می کنه !‌مثل مهندسی !‌وقتی 160 هزار تا شرکت کننده داره کل رشته ریاضی ولی 250 هزار تا صندلی خالی دولتی هست
> 
> ولی هر سال نهایتا 4 یا 5 هزار با ازاد و پردیس پزشک وارد چرخه کاری میشن !
> ...


اون  کتاب کووکو گفتم که جو بره بالا ..ولی به هر حال درس های مهندسی سخت ترن;-)
.
.
.شم درصد رتبه های زیر 5000 کشوری تجربی و ریاضی رو مقایسه کنی میبینی که هیچ فرقی ندادن...پس قبولی تو پزشکی سخت تر از مهندسی نیست
.
.
.
در مورد اون دوست نمره بیستتون هم که باید بگم بهتر بود ده 15 روزه دیگه این حرفو میزدن بشه جوک سال
.
.اصلا فرض کنیم کارم باشه....مگه بالای 2mهست؟

----------


## sami7

> اون  کتاب کووکو گفتم که جو بره بالا ..ولی به هر حال درس های مهندسی سخت ترن;-)
> .
> .
> .شم درصد رتبه های زیر 5000 کشوری تجربی و ریاضی رو مقایسه کنی میبینی که هیچ فرقی ندادن...پس قبولی تو پزشکی سخت تر از مهندسی نیست
> .
> .
> .
> در مورد اون دوست نمره بیستتون هم که باید بگم بهتر بود ده 15 روزه دیگه این حرفو میزدن بشه جوک سال
> .
> .اصلا فرض کنیم کارم باشه....مگه بالای 2mهست؟



رقابت توی ریاضی واسه زیر هزار هست ولی تجربی تا 20 هزارشم رقابت هست

بگذر از دو برابر بودن شرکت کنندگان تجربی نسبت به ریاضی !
*
چه ربطی حرف من بشه جوک سال ؟ اگه جوک سال بودن به این هست که یکی که کار بلد هست درساشم به نحو احسن پاس کرده هنوز درسش تموم نشده سر کار هست 

من دیگه صحبتی با شما ندارم بزار جوک سال باشه و تو هم بخندی 

دیگه حقوقش من تعیین نمی کنم که حقوق چقدر باشه همه دکتری هم حقوق میلیاردی نداره !‌همه مهندسی هم حقوقش میلیاردی نیست !

از میون همون دکتر ها یکی هست که اسم در میکنه و خوب مریضشو درمان میکنه سطح سوادش از بقیه بیشتره پس قطعا درامدشم بیشتره !

الان پسر عمو خودم 3 4 سال هست از دانشگاه فارغ التحصیل شده صنعتی شریف درس خونده الان با وجود اینکه 3 سال هست داره کار می کنه وضعش از 

تمام مهندسی دیگه که 10 20 سال هست دارن کار میکنن بهتره چون سواد داره ! حقشه 

*

----------

